

Using Play framework to implement a feature in 15 minutes - eranation
http://java.dzone.com/articles/play-framework-now-officially

======
adrianmsmith
You have software that you write once, then use, then throw away (scripts).
For that sort of thing the time to write the software is relevant.

For all other software, which lives for years if not decades, most of the time
is spent on maintenance, not on writing the first version. Reducing time in
maintenance is much more important than reducing the time to write the first
version from scratch.

I'm not saying Play is bad, or that a piece of software written in Play is not
easier to maintain than software written in other frameworks. I'm just saying
that the time to write the first version of a piece of software, which is what
this article is about, is mostly irrelevant.

------
ceejayoz
Flagged for completely misleading, linkbaity headline.

~~~
eranation
Not my headline, but I agree

Edit: headline was: "The Play Framework is Now Officially an Embarrassment" -
which is the original article's title (sarcasm, the author praises the
framework as "an embarrassment to other frameworks")

I accept your comment and changed the title to something a bit more
informational

